# Frequenz erhöhen SINAMICS G120 mit BOP2



## Necram89 (9 April 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte bei einem FU G120C welcher mit einem BOP2 eingestellt wird die Frequenz von 50 Hz auf maximal 70 Hz erhöhen.
Ich habe dazu den Parameter 10 auf 1 gesetzt um die Schnellinbetriebnahme zu aktivieren (Motoren standen dazu natürlich still).
Anschließend habe ich die Motorbemessungsfrequenz (Parameter p0310) erhöht. Dies hat die Steuerung auch soweit übernommen jedoch im Automatikbetrieb nicht angewendet.

Auch das erhöhen der Motor-Maximaldrehzahl oder der Maximaldrehzahl war ohne Erfolg.

Die Problematik war folgende:
Ich wollte einen Motor welcher über oben genannte Komponenten geregelt wird von ca. 1500 1/min auf ca. 1650 1/min erhöhen. Der Motor betreibt nur ein einfaches Förderband. 
Dafür wollte ich wie erwähnt die Frequenz erhöhen.

Der Motor besitzt auf dem Typenschild folgende Daten 1450 1/min bei 50 Hz.
Spannung 400V.

Habe ich irgendetwas übersehen bei den Einstellungen?

Vielen dank im Voraus. 

LG
Necram89


----------



## zako (9 April 2018)

_... stell mal wieder die Motorbemessungsfrequenz zurück.
Was steht in p1082?
_


----------



## Necram89 (10 April 2018)

Hat sich erledigt. Habe es hinbekommen. Mein Weg an sich war gar nicht so falsch:/

Falls wer ebenfalls ein Problem damit hat:

Motor muss stillstehen
P0010 von 0 auf 3
P1082 auf gewünschte Drehzahl
P2000 auf die gleiche Drehzahl
P0010 von 3 auf 0
RAM-->ROM
fertig


Diese Parametrierungsschritte sind für einen FU mit Potis


----------

